# OT-NT How do you access the web?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I know that Elmasian probably has a T1 line, but I'm wondering how the rest of us MLSers access the web? We have Verizon DSL (the next step above dial-up), which works OK until you get into streaming video where the buffering makes you so mad that ya click off the site. I know our throughput?? (not sure if that's the correct term) is supposed to reasonably high, but lately, I swear Verizon has slowed it down to drive us into signing up for FIOS. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

High-speed cable. 30 mbs down-4 mbs up.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Road Runner cable


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm out in the country, too far out for DSL, we have a wireless internet connection, little antenna on the roof. Not part of our Direct TV though. Works real good.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 20 Feb 2012 07:06 PM 
I'm out in the country, too far out for DSL, we have a wireless internet connection, little antenna on the roof. Not part of our Direct TV though. Works real good. 

Most people are gonna read that and think WiFi and wonder how something in their home that can't hardly reach the back bedroom can work out in the country when DLS doesn't reach...

What company is providing this "wireless" service for you.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm on DSL at 6.5 Mb/s, then WiFi to the various computers in the house - fast enough for streaming but I hardly use the net that way. 

"Wireless" is officially called "Wireless Broadband" by my ISP to try to make sure people don't confuse it with WiFi. 
Has become quite popular in rural areas.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Earthlink DSL - Download 7 Mbps - Upload .86 Mbps. 
Sometimes will get a glitch if I stream an HD movie.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

"Dimhouse" I mean Brighthouse Road Runner cable. Very slow due to old facilities and the fact that they loop their service, so the more people on line, the slower the speed. We are renting for now. Can't wait to build again and get Verizon FIOS back. That is one fast servcice.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

We live in a rural area and have something similar to Jerry. Local company with transmitters on top of high structures such as radio antennas and grain elevators. Our receiver is a small dish on top of the house. Needs line of sight so trees can't be in the way. We have the cheapest service at about $32 a month including tax. Other options give more bandwidth and add $10 to $20 a month to the bill. 
Another choice is satellite, but it cost more and some people say that receptive can be iffy especially in bad weather.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a commercial dedicated fibre optic leased line with 144Mb synchronous transfer. This is a hang over from when I was not "retired" and had to push/pull multiple megabyte drawings all over the world. A 50Mb drawing was "small" and a a typical drawing was around 350Mb. The lease runs out in 2020. On the TV at the moment they are advertising 100Mb ADSL fibre optic on the CITV channel. I may have to invest in one for my son -who hogs up most of the bandwidth as it is with Utube etc!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

T1 connection here too!









Actually, it is a ADSL 2 connection provided by British Telecom (BT), generally I get about 9mbs download speeds, sometimes 10mbs!

It was recently updated to ADSL 2 in the last two years from original ADSL, before it was about 4-5mbs.


Alec


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Road Runner Turbo from Time Warner at $40 per month.. Total Cost.......... in Green Bay, WI.... 

22 to 28 Mbs down load rate..... Varies............... 0.99 Mbs up load steady...................


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Clear wireless! 
internet is ok 
netflix succs= even without commercial it takes the same time to watch a movie because of the buffering beerbrakes!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been VERY pleased with Verizon FiOS.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

At home, Comcast Cable Internet. Good speed, good service. At work, a wireless T3 line.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have DSL from the local telephone company.

Back in the Dial-up days, I couldn't upload even small files much of the time. So they told me to go to DSL. With DSL my service is still pretty slow due to a terrible error rate. My complaints over the eight years I've been here have gotten me nowhere because my phone line has been in place since the first settlers came out here in their covered wagons all the way back in the early 50s - 1950s. "It's a voice line and since it works fine as a voice line, there's nothing to be done." If I lived 200 feet down the road, I'd be hooked up to a more modern line and would have much lower error rate than the line I'm stuck with.

So I keep my trusty ol' Dell in good shape and most of the time it's not tooooo bad. But sudden temperature changes seem to cause slowdowns, etc. Upstate New York - erratic weather??? Really???

But it's bundled with Dish TV and the total price isn't too bad. No use gettin' mad over something I can't change.

JackM


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Cox Cable. I like it. Works fast. Price is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and only goes up.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im using the slowest DSL in the world..frontiernet. 
usually right around 1meg download speed..yay. 

I have considered switching to roadrunner, but I have webpages hosted on frontiernet that I dont want to bother moving, 
and I dont really have anywhere to move them..and the wife still uses her frontiernet email address.. 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My Crap-tacular DSL (D-ownload S-topped L-oading) at home, when not at home, or sometime _AT _ home because its just plain faster, my Droid Schmart-phone.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting, when I first saw this post I was thinking Old Testament, New Testament. I guess that does apply to many Internet connections!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I'm depressed (again). I get 500,000 k, so what is that, half a meg? BTW, that Homer Simpson clip, that's me.


----------

